# Did you guys see this?! Puppy Throwing?!



## sonknuck23 (Sep 2, 2010)

Apparently, this girl (Apparently named Katja), has a video that's surfaced the web where she's caught throwing helpless, ridiculously cute defenseless puppies into a rapidly moving river?!

I've tried searching, but I didn't find anything on the forums, so I'm posting about it now. It just came up like, 2 days ago, so if you don't know about it, I'm not shocked.

Anyway, it's fucked up. Here's a link, and IF there is a video in this link, PLEASE make sure you can actually watch it, it's really hard to watch, and I tried to sneak a peak for my own curiosity, but couldn't.

Shit's retarded.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/2010...peta_offer.html


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw it two days ago.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

That's horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't even want to find that video now.
Amazing I can watch a video of two guys getting their head cut off and not even flinch, but when I see someone hurting a small animal I cry.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 2, 2010)

Here you go:


Spoiler



http://blubbaproductions.com/girl-throws-p...s-in-river.html


Warning: Repeated scenes of animal cruelty!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

You need to fix your spoilers


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 2, 2010)

Why would someone throw fucking puppies in a river? That's horrible! Those puppies looked so scared! I couldn't watch the whole video...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 2, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> You need to fix your spoilers


Fixed, forgot the slash for the second spoiler.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

Now I wish I didn't see that video! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I ever find that girl, I am going to fucking kick her ass into a river repeatedly and see how she likes it!


----------



## Raika (Sep 2, 2010)

That.Is.Just.Fucking.Sick
I hope that bitch burns in hell and BURN BURN BURN then get sexually misused* by mentally unstable fucks nowait she doesn't deserve to even get sexually misused* she should just fucking die over and over and over


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor dogs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wish I had all of them instead. Now I'll suffer from thinking about this video. 

*cries*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 2, 2010)

i would like to meet this girl and break my code and punch her and as you all know a guy (which i am)hitting a girl i a big no-no but admit it she deserves to be punched to the neat cliff and pushed over to die and burn in hell till time ends and that still wont make amends for what she did


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll freely admit to having a very morbid curiosity, 
but there's no fucking way I'm watching this video. 

Poor puppies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They never did anything to harm anyone.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 2, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'll freely admit to having a very morbid curiosity,
> but there's no fucking way I'm watching this video.
> 
> Poor puppies.
> ...



and judging by their size the didnt even know how to swim so they in the big dog house in the sky well guess its a lot better than with that bitch


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure this kind of thing happens everyday with unwanted litters of puppies and kittens but why the fuck would anyone film it and put it on the internet?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 2, 2010)

There is no puppy heaven.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> There is no puppy heaven.



of course there is its filled with all the raw steak and bones a dog can dream of


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I'm sure this kind of thing happens everyday with unwanted litters of puppies and kittens but why the fuck would anyone film it and put it on the internet?


That could be one thing, but she was enjoying it. She is clearly a sick little freak who was enjoying killing helpless puppies.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> There is no puppy heaven.


STOP LYING!!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 2, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> That's horrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cause most people now don't give a damn about nature and only for other people like them.
The rest of us hate these people and feel bad for animals.
Don't feel weird I'm sure thousands of people, (including me) feel the same way.
I don't wanna be trolling or anything, but that girl is retarded.
These puppies are literally the cutest ones I've EVER seen. Literally.
I'm far happier watching the video backward.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> There is no puppy heaven.




_If there are no dogs in Heaven
then when I die
I want to go where they went. 

~Will Rogers_


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2010)

As Depravo said, this happens everyday. It is of course something that isn't fun to see or hear, but you can't do anything about it.

I do wonder who made the video and why though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2010)

That girl is insane.
How could she do such a thing? I wouldn't be able to survive with that on my conscience.


----------



## pitman (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't like dogs at all, but this is just too cruel I hope that girl gets severely punished (by law, not by any sick perverted wishful thinking), this has made me sad.


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, I saw the video yesterday... too bad that she will probably not be punished for what she did.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 2, 2010)

I would have just putted up those puppies for adoption, I mean, who doesn't want to adopt them?
That girl should be tracked down and sued. With proof like this it'll be hard to prove her not innocent. She can go to prison for this in some states.

Now I'm curious in which state this happened.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 2, 2010)

It made my tiny heart break D;

Though I'm sure everyone wishes this puppy-throwing-girl be brought to justice, I also think one other person is guilty of some sort of crime: the person holding the camera! I mean, it's one thing to videotape yourself throwing puppies, but to be the one videotaping for her.. and not do anything about it... I'd say that's also a crime in itself.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 2, 2010)

is there anything sadder, only drowning puppies and there would have to be a lot of them.
Oh wait. all animals go to limbo.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

She is just... no word to describe her actually.

I just hope PETA or someone find her and kick the shit out of her because that's just horrible


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2010)

The people most likely to find her first are the same ones that found the woman who dropped a cat in the rubbish bin, about a week ago. 

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/24/inter...inds-cat-t.html


----------



## Elritha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ugh, can't bring myself to watch that clip. I hope that b***h is brought up for animal cruelty and is never allowed to have pets.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 2, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The people most likely to find her first are the same ones that found the woman who dropped a cat in the rubbish bin, about a week ago.
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/24/inter...inds-cat-t.html



i was going to mention that, there are some really sic people in this world, seriously!

here is the video of that horrible woman! she was arrested, i am not sure what charges will be put against her, hopefully it is jail!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qukQ9bRwBno


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 2, 2010)

0_o
Gawd that's sick.


----------



## DeviousTom (Sep 2, 2010)

Although the cat in the bin was terrible, enjoyingly throwing 6 small puppies (most of which were crying) into a river were they are most probably going to drown is sickening.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love to throw stuff in (a) lake/river/water, but no living things o.o (or atleast not on purpose, when I throw a stick in the water, there might be a few bugs on it... but... really)

Our dog had puppies once, and........ 
We didn't throw them in a lake laughing :/
We fed them, cuddled them :3 and stuff
And when we finally sold them to people (which we did because my mom didn't want to keep them, or one...) We were sad...

This is just sickening and sick
Disgusting.
If she ever gets caught, I hope, they won't just put her in jail. (for how long? 1 week? ;_
But also put her in the middle of the media, yeah media, that everybody knows who she is and can point at her in the streets etc...
Man... I had something else to say too, but I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry :/


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 2, 2010)

Would everyone here feel the same if it was a rat? What makes one life more worthy than another? They are "cute" or mammals?


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish: Good point, but to be honest, rat or cute adorable puppy, I would be sad. I love animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, it's not so much the puppy-river thing, as an apology (not sure if it's real or fake) has surfaced the web and has said she did it because they were sick and needed to be killed. However, someone filmed it? Put it online, and also, when she throws one of them, you hear her go "wheee!!!" when she throws it.

Fucked, I know.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 2, 2010)

I saw this and all I could think was "WOO HIGH SCORE!".

Looking at it again, I kinda want to throw her into a river that was just as large and dangerous proportionally.
I'd have to blindfold her and tie her limbs so she couldn't cheat by being able to see or swim.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think 4chan took "action" on the girl already. (And when I say 4chan and action in the same sentence, I pretty much mean they sent her ridiculous death threats and found out all of her personal info. yeah.)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Would everyone here feel the same if it was a rat? What makes one life more worthy than another? They are "cute" or mammals?



I'm sure we wouldn't feel the same if it were rats.
But she would still be having fun while killing them. And that's sick.

The reason why we wouldn't feel the same: (imo)
A puppy is small, cute, adorable, stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A rat, is small, stinky, bearing diseases, etc... kinda :|
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-ish
We have a 'use' for puppy's, that might sound a bit harsh, but they're practically objects for us.
Objects that make us happier. Not that that's a bad thing.
Rats on the other hand, most people don't have uses for them. And they've got diseases.
They haven't got any use for the most people, and more importantly, we won't get an emotional bond with them.
(although that's not entirely true, those are wild rats, not home-held rats, which I've had two in the past. They were great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, scientists also use them for scientific stuff, they're a lot like humans... right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Soooo yeah when something has a use for us humans = good
When useless = bad
Emotions > useless, so useless stuff somebody has a bond with (like a spoon he found 20 years ago? o.o all rusty and stuff) = good for us humans.

Hope that kinda explains us...


----------



## prowler (Sep 2, 2010)

Chain her down and stick a nail in one of her fingers for each puppy she threw in that river.
Then beat her repeatedly with a back of a cleaver.

... I've been watching too much Higurashi.
but yeah, that's mean.
Die bitch, die.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2010)

This is actually the only reason I like /b/ (even though I do not visit it): when all of them work together, they can solve any crime.

Or at least it seems so, but they must be true cat lovers


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Would everyone here feel the same if it was a rat? What makes one life more worthy than another? They are "cute" or mammals?



Yes, I would feel the same if it were a rat. I would feel the same whether it be an iguana, a parrot, a llama, or a fucking pure bred stallion.

Taking the life of another living being and finding enjoyment out of it is sick and disgusting. This is pretty much how Jeffrey Dahmer started out.

I wish someone would find her and throw her in the same river with her arms tied up behind her. And the same for the one holding the camera.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 2, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This is actually the only reason I like /b/ (even though I do not visit it): when all of them work together, they can solve any crime.
> 
> Or at least it seems so, but they must be true cat lovers


Two more days until Caturday.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The people most likely to find her first are the same ones that found the woman who dropped a cat in the rubbish bin, about a week ago.
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/24/inter...inds-cat-t.html


At least something good came of the cat-in-bin incident - the Cat Bin Lady has her own twitter page and it's as funny as fuck.

http://twitter.com/catbinlady


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 2, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 2, 2010)

related  video:


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish that I had some puppies that I could take care of, and NOT KILL.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Would everyone here feel the same if it was a rat? What makes one life more worthy than another? They are "cute" or mammals?



Have you ever seen baby rats? 
They're minuscule, hairless pink things with their eyes closed. They make high pitched cries of fear when they can't find their mother, and stumble and shiver around on tiny, weak little appendages that can't even hold their own negligible weight and over-sized heads.
They're cute, in their own way.

Most people with half a heart wouldn't even consider purposely drowning baby rats.


----------



## Westside (Sep 2, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess what, if it is an ugly animal no one would give a shit.  If this guy was thrown in the river, about less than 5% of those pissed off people would even give a shit.  That is the sad reality, people are shallow, they only care if they are cute.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Would everyone here feel the same if it was a rat? What makes one life more worthy than another? They are "cute" or mammals?


in our society, rats are a pest animal
where as dogs and cats are not


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 2, 2010)

Who had the heart to take this video AND THEN RELEASE IT?!?! You worthless fucks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Guess what, if it is an ugly animal no one would give a shit.  If this guy was thrown in the river, about less than 5% of those pissed off people would even give a shit.  That is the sad reality, people are shallow, they only care if they are cute.
> 
> Oh I'm not denying that.
> I'm just saying the particular example here (rats) is only accurate if they're equally as developed as the puppies in the video.
> ...


What the crap is That thing? 






 I wonder what it looked like as a baby....


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 2, 2010)

That was truly so fucked up stuff I just saw. Please tell me 4ch is tracking this bitch and is gonna ruin her life! So cruel and I hope she dies...


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 2, 2010)

My body just went numb after watching this. I hope there are consequences for this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 2, 2010)

If someone could send this person over to PETA... I imagine some pretty inhumane things would follow.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 3, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> That was truly so fucked up stuff I just saw. Please tell me 4ch is tracking this bitch and is gonna ruin her life! So cruel and I hope she dies...



8D

Someone make with the linking, please; 4c is blocked on my compy...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 3, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already gave a link to the video on the first page.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 3, 2010)

I meant that someone should post this on 4chan. Imagine the lulz.


----------



## Gore (Sep 3, 2010)

>>3089450

>implying it hasn't been posted on 4chan hundreds of times already


----------



## Thunderboyx (Sep 3, 2010)

http://gawker.com/5626105/4chan-on-the-hun...y+throwing-girl

4CHAN TO THE JUSTICE


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 3, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> I meant that someone should post this on 4chan. Imagine the lulz.


Already been posted topic has already been posted.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2010)

First of all, I would guess that someone on 4ch has already posted it there. 
Second, we don't approve of linking to 4ch, here.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 3, 2010)

http://gawker.com/5628051/transformers-dir...y+throwing-girl

Micheal Bay just got a tad less douche-y.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 3, 2010)

JUSTICE! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!

...what? It's a rare occurance!


----------



## injected11 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bind her hands and feet and throw her in a hyena cage.

Don't forget to record it for YouTube.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 3, 2010)

Do the people advocating her torture and death feel as if they are a better person than her?


----------



## injected11 (Sep 3, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Do the people advocating her torture and death feel as if they are a better person than her?


Yep.


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 3, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Do the people advocating her torture and death feel as if they are a better person than her?


I feel she should be punished but not killed. However you look at it, its a despicable act and it shouldn't go without consequences.


----------



## Baboo77 (Sep 3, 2010)

It would be nice to see some form of legal punishment for this horrible act, but when you think about it, the system can't even help the poor abuse children of this country.  How the heck are puppies going to get any justice.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah I saw a lot of that 4chan stuff today, I spent a good part of my morning reading about this before I left, and I only decided to post it when I got to my friends college 'cause I realized you guys didn't post anything about it, so I was assuming you guys were un-aware. It's fucked up shit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 3, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Do the people advocating her torture and death feel as if they are a better person than her?



Yes.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 3, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I'm sure this kind of thing happens everyday with unwanted litters of puppies and kittens but why the fuck would anyone film it and put it on the internet?


i know right


----------



## person66 (Sep 3, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> There is no puppy heaven.


LIES!!! Where else would those poor puppies go??

Now I really wish I hadn't watched that video


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 3, 2010)

God couldn't watch the whole thing.
But it's crazy that 4chan and Michael Bay are on this.
Though Michale Bay seems kinda... random.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 3, 2010)

Happens anywhere in the world. The bad thing is, that fucking person recording it and not doing anything about it.
I personally would choose a person's life between an animal but that girl needs to get "a little" beating.

4ch is on the hunt for the Croatian girl?!


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 3, 2010)

People these days. Things like this make me wish Light had never died


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 3, 2010)

I saw it on facebook yesterday..


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 3, 2010)

GOOD NEWS! the girl is arrested and she's facing a $5000 dollar fine. Not enough in my opinion.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Amsterdam - A girl has to be filmed while a number of puppies in a fast flowing river threw, was identified and arrested in Bosnia.
> 
> 
> Reported that several media Friday. The video circulating on the Internet for several days and led to many indignant reactions. Anonymous users of the known Internet forum 4chan - previously the identity have discovered a woman with a cat in a rubbish skip threw - opened a manhunt on the girl, and the American director Michael Bay (Transformers) promised a reward of $ 50,000 for those who girl would indicate.
> ...


this is a quick google translate translations Dutch>English so don't pay attention to the grammar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 3, 2010)

I see no need for her to pay a fine. It won't bring the puppies back.

If what she said in the apology video is true, it is a much more acceptable deed.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 3, 2010)

4chan strikes again


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 3, 2010)

I saw a worse video doing the rounds today.  This time to do with a woman torturing a kitten.  It was so bad I couldn't even make it to the end of the first minute.  What's with the sudden spate of people and cruelty to animals videos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They deserve a good slap.  The girl in the puppy video should have gone to jail for cruelty to animals.  Fair enough she apologised and got a fine, but filming it and putting it on the net adds a different dimension to it so I believe she should get a short sharp jail sentence.  The cat video I saw today is a different matter, after watching it I raged enough to want to pull her head off and feed it to a pack of pitbulls.


----------



## Puregamer (Sep 4, 2010)

that bitch has been caught. Her parents sold her out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Serves her right, wonder if they'll get the reward. But it sucks, she didn't get arrested, only fined.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Puregamer said:
			
		

> that bitch has been caught. Her parents sold her out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like she's off the hook. So many people feel so strongly about this that I would surprised if no one stabbed her in the coming week.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 4, 2010)

I found someone worth to assassinate!
*buying tickets to Croatia*


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw that the other day. One of the sickest things I've ever seen. And knowing that I have a litter of 5 puppies myself it hit even harder. 

It's just as bad as that video with the US Marine throwing a puppy off a cliff. Watch only if you think you can stomach it.



Spoiler



US Marine throwing puppy off cliff


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 4, 2010)

funkymonster said:
			
		

> I saw that the other day. One of the sickest things I've ever seen. And knowing that I have a litter of 5 puppies myself it hit even harder.
> 
> It's just as bad as that video with the US Marine throwing a puppy off a cliff. Watch only if you think you can stomach it.
> 
> ...




Not only did he commit such a horrible act, he also showed his face easily visible on camera. And to top it off, his friends called him by either his name or his code name, both accessible by the ones in charge of him.

I guarantee he did not make it long in the marines.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 5, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Puregamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

One of the sickest and most "wtf, ima kill that bitch" moments I've ever seen.
I couldn't even watch the video a second time; those damn poor puppies.

Hate to be cynical, but I hope something *bad* happens to her.


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

She deserves to be parachuted out of a plane with cement shoes, then drown in the Atlantic.

Those quickly-fleeting moments parachuting into the water, staring death in the face, regretting her wrongs, then in the ocean, sinking like a rock, heart racing, tears flowing, and then it goes silent...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 5, 2010)

The comments on here is sickening, how can you judge someone for doing evil when you people do evil from close doors?

Seriously you the internet is run by presumption. Now congrats for ruining a girls life who has no future only because she threw some innocent animals in the river. Animals die all the time, so really that girl was just messing with the timeframe. Sheesh, now PETA is just going to make this an example of animal cruelty and get appraisal for showing what they are preventing.

Sure there's evil in this, heck my older brother killed a kitten by getting it high and drunk. However, I didn't spaz on him and keep calling him a cat killer. What makes me more innocent of watching porn or rule 34 stuff then my someone throwing puppies into a rushing river? We all commit sin period!


----------



## Raika (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> The comments on here is sickening, how can you judge someone for doing evil when you people do evil from close doors?
> 
> Seriously you the internet is run by presumption. Now congrats for ruining a girls life who has no future only because she threw some innocent animals in the river. Animals die all the time, so really that girl was just messing with the timeframe. Sheesh, now PETA is just going to make this an example of animal cruelty and get appraisal for showing what they are preventing.
> 
> Sure there's evil in this, heck my older brother killed a kitten by getting it high and drunk. However, I didn't spaz on him and keep calling him a cat killer. What makes me more innocent of watching porn or rule 34 stuff then my someone throwing puppies into a rushing river? We all commit sin period!


YOU are sickening. So are you saying that those innocent puppies deserve to drown in the goddamn river just cos some goddamn bitch felt like throwing them in? Those puppies are living things too are you saying they don't have a bloody future? That girl is a beast, screw her future, if she's like that then society won't lose out on much anyway. And yes, we all sin, nobody can say that they don't. But we don't kill animals on purpose. Yes yes I know we all need to kill animals to eat to ensure our survival, but what can we do about it except for maybe become vegetarian or something? Or maybe since we all just die in the end why not we just all die right away and prevent animals from getting killed for food? _It's just the timeframe._ See, it's human nature to want to survive, but that girl didn't have to throw those puppies in the river to survive did she? She did it FOR FUN and ENJOYED IT, that's what sickening.


----------



## Puregamer (Sep 5, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This, oh and your brothers a fuck head, along with you.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 5, 2010)

All but one puppy survived, as I recall.

The girl is still a supreme bitch though.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 5, 2010)

WTF. Thats terrible.


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> The comments on here is sickening, how can you judge someone for doing evil when you people do evil from close doors?
> 
> Seriously you the internet is run by presumption. Now congrats for ruining a girls life who has no future only because she threw some innocent animals in the river. Animals die all the time, so really that girl was just messing with the timeframe. Sheesh, now PETA is just going to make this an example of animal cruelty and get appraisal for showing what they are preventing.
> 
> Sure there's evil in this, heck my older brother killed a kitten by getting it high and drunk. However, I didn't spaz on him and keep calling him a cat killer. What makes me more innocent of watching porn or rule 34 stuff then my someone throwing puppies into a rushing river? We all commit sin period!



Watching porn....killing babies....kinda different. By your logic, "Animals die all the time", murder should have no punishment - they're just messing with the timeframe, right?

It's not like those puppies were down there for a minute+ scared and staring death in the face, or that kitten became intoxicated, nauseated, confused, and scared before dying (I'm not sure the exact cause of death, so can't go into specifics).

Everyone "sins", depending on your definition - some sins are worse than others. Killing the innocent slowly and painfully is not a good choice.


----------



## nutella (Sep 5, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you see, Canonbeat was not condoning the girl's actions at all. Obviously, this is some fucked up shit, but the point is we can't judge. Its safe to say that she has a mental disorder because nobody in their right mind does something like this. Its bad enough that people are pretty much hunting her down, so I don't see the need to humiliate her further on the internet. I really do feel sorry for her.


----------



## spruced (Sep 5, 2010)

That's horrible.  

My friend saw it and ranted on about it, but I couldn't find it on the web.  Now, I'm not going to watch it, it sounds bad enough.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 5, 2010)

I want to fucking kill her.

WHO'S WITH ME?


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> I want to fucking kill her.
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?



If you're serious? No.

Two wrongs don't make a right, but she does need to be restrained from doing anything of the like again, along with a separate and serious punishment. She'll probably get a huge fine that she can't pay, meaning she gets jail time. It's what she needs.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 5, 2010)

wow i saw it 

all over youtube


Spoiler: video inside


----------



## Sephi (Sep 5, 2010)

I would share my personal opinion but that would just stir too much shit here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> I want to fucking kill her.
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?




_An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind. _


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow being a troll on a sensitive topic is quite amusing. Although I still stand by my belief. 

Why did the girl do it? Because she was being video'd and get famous on youtube DUH! Not realizing that PETAs speech on animal cruelty is widely known on this planet. So she got it coming, its on her. Still that doesn't mean she should be judged by millions of viewers who thinks that a mosque shouldn't be built near ground zero.

This shit if not worse happens ALL the bloody time!! People died in the War which is now over, Wow isn't that a fucking middle finger to your face! Plus there's no victory behind it either so should we blame the president of bringing countless troops to their graves?! We don't clearly know what was her problems with those puppies? Its just a blunt accusation due to her facial expression. In all, she done it and now her life in the balance of justice system. 

Also Raika, you need to shut up and get a reality check. You don't know my life nor hers, you don't have any right judging me to be sickening like the same way you judge that girl. OMFG THAT WOMAN IZ- you get the point. Its the same issue why that guy took hostage inside a discovery channel building. We seem to judge base on our feelings which can explain the court system is emotionless when it comes to judgment. The law is beyond emotions and that punishment on that lady is according to Bosnia justice system not the United States!


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> We seem to judge base on our feelings



Feelings are based on situations. We judge based on the situations at hand. How do you judge things? With magic?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magic?! Its base on hard facts and evidence. She's guilty on throwing them to the river. However, was it her own puppies? I thought if belongings were yours then you can do whatever the hell you want. That example there was just showing how emotional we get when we see something we don't like. Her judgment should be only on the fact she the did animal cruelty to the puppies, polluting the river, exploiting animal cruelty, and other illegal stuff. Internet viewers are just bias on the decision.


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait.....what kind of bias could we possibly throw on that to make it any worse? "Hurr I'm biased against womenz whut she do out of kitchen?!"? The ONLY thing that we are judging her for is the cruelty. That's it.

Also - animals are not property, jackass.


----------



## heat6jones (Sep 5, 2010)

we are all sickening but some of us control it better. nothing wrong with being racist, but you can't go kill the other races. nothing wrong with hating animals but you can't throw puppies into the river and if you do, you probably don't want to create evidence incriminating you like a video.

animals have a hard life and so do people. unnecessary throwing of puppies into river not only presumably kills puppies but makes the person who did it have a harder life (assuming they record incriminating video of the act and unknowingly it is posted on internet).

and even if legally she should only be punished for the crime she committed, socially a puppy shouldn't be thrown into a river. so no one should be surprised if other people decide to ignore social rules and invade this girl's privacy and harass her.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2010)

If you were a puppy would you like to drown in a river because a dumb little girl thought it would be funny to throw you in a river.


----------



## .psyched (Sep 5, 2010)

Hell, just seen the video. That's just sick >.< Who the heck would do that? And even if those little puppies weren't hers, she does NOT have the right to freakin' throw them like that. I mean, who in their right mind would do that to get popular on the internet. I'm sorry, but she's a dumb whore.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA! Animals are not property?! Yeah go on the website and look at the zoos, circuses, and other places that keeps pets from harm. When you have a pet in your possession, its your property! You have to feed it, train it, and discipline it. And what happens if that pet decides to void itself on your bed, its your responsiblity idiot! Same thing as how the girl was responsible for those puppies lives. Those puppies were in her possession, her property! If someone stole those pups from her it will be stealing! Like stealing PROPERTY!! 

So she toss her animals off the river, then have someone video tape her.


----------



## .psyched (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And even if she litteraly kills them, it's fine? It's like you're speaking chinese to me right now.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 5, 2010)

? The girl threw puppies in a river. Not cool in my books; Plain and simple.


----------



## .psyched (Sep 5, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> ? The girl threw puppies in a river. Not cool in my books; Plain and simple.


Agree.


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> HA! Animals are not property?! Yeah go on the website and look at the zoos, circuses, and other places that keeps pets from harm. When you have a pet in your possession, its your property! You have to feed it, train it, and discipline it. And what happens if that pet decides to void itself on your bed, its your responsiblity idiot! Same thing as how the girl was responsible for those puppies lives. Those puppies were in her possession, her property! If someone stole those pups from her it will be stealing! Like stealing PROPERTY!!
> 
> So she toss her animals off the river, then have someone video tape her.



Keeping animals from harm, feeding it, and potty training it for your convenience is not the same as owning something. We don't own our children, they are children - we just feed them, protect them, and train them until they can do it on their own. If the child does something bad, it is your responsibility. A suicide bomber is responsible for the lives that he takes - those lives were his the moment he took them, right? If someone went in and protected them, it would be stealing, right? Stealing PROPERTY!!

Really, when I partake in "arguments" like this, I try to refrain from just "lol no ur wrong, namecalling", but seriously - just stop. I get the point that you believe things that are wrong in both the analytical and moral senses. Just. Stop.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the terrorist thing don't make sense but still agreed. There are no winners we learn and adapt from each other opinions.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> The comments on here is sickening, how can you judge someone for doing evil when you people do evil from close doors?
> 
> Seriously you the internet is run by presumption. Now congrats for ruining a girls life who has no future only because she threw some innocent animals in the river. Animals die all the time, so really that girl was just messing with the timeframe. Sheesh, now PETA is just going to make this an example of animal cruelty and get appraisal for showing what they are preventing.
> 
> Sure there's evil in this, heck my older brother killed a kitten by getting it high and drunk. However, I didn't spaz on him and keep calling him a cat killer. What makes me more innocent of watching porn or rule 34 stuff then my someone throwing puppies into a rushing river? We all commit sin period!


There is a BIG difference from pirating warez from companies that are making millions of bucks, and intentionally taking away innocent defenseless lives.
Humans "kill" animals for a reason. We eat to survive. Other animals eat other animals to survive.

For her to take away lives just like that makes her no different from someone taking a Gatling gun and mowing down a heard of horses or electrifying a pool full of dolphins for "fun".

Whether they belong to you or anyone else doesn't give you the right to kill them.

Would you kill your own child? I hope not.
Would you kill a stranger's child? I hope not.
Would you kill an orphan? I hope not.

What this bitch did is just sick and must not go unpunished.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Animals are not property?!


Correct.

You're completely wrong here man, so just shut up.

Also, your brother is an asshole; I'd beat the shit out of him if I ever met him.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna be your camera man.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> The comments on here is sickening, how can you judge someone for doing evil when you people do evil from close doors?
> 
> Seriously you the internet is run by presumption. Now congrats for ruining a girls life who has no future only because she threw some innocent animals in the river. Animals die all the time, so really that girl was just messing with the timeframe. Sheesh, now PETA is just going to make this an example of animal cruelty and get appraisal for showing what they are preventing.
> 
> Sure there's evil in this, heck my older brother killed a kitten by getting it high and drunk. However, I didn't spaz on him and keep calling him a cat killer. What makes me more innocent of watching porn or rule 34 stuff then my someone throwing puppies into a rushing river? We all commit sin period!


Your comparing watching porn to killing innocent animals? Yeah, that's not how it works.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Keeping animals from harm, feeding it, and potty training it for your convenience is not the same as owning something. We don't own our children, they are children - we just feed them, protect them, and train them until they can do it on their own. If the child does something bad, it is your responsibility. A suicide bomber is responsible for the lives that he takes - those lives were his the moment he took them, right? If someone went in and protected them, it would be stealing, right? Stealing PROPERTY!!
> 
> Really, when I partake in "arguments" like this, I try to refrain from just "lol no ur wrong, namecalling", but seriously - just stop. I get the point that you believe things that are wrong in both the analytical and moral senses. Just. Stop.



Exactly. While animals are more domesticated than ever these days, we care for them as if they are parts of our families, or, at the very least, with the bare necessities. They're a living thing, as we are, and as such, must be treated as such. It's radically different from, say, prized bowling balls.

Boy, Monkat, your passionate values make you one of the coolest people on the 'Temp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ONTOPIQUE: It's been customary for decades for people on farms to dispose of sick puppies and other animals by drowning. It's my belief that while this was acceptable in the past, there are now animal shelters and pounds that will gladly care for unwanted pets. With such active animal rights groups and organizations, I feel that the old "drown" method is no longer fit for society. There's just better ways of getting rid of animals in the age we live in, so why not do the right thing and let them live?

Because that girl is nuts and enjoys killing puppies, I feel she deserves punishment. She wasn't drowning them because she had to at all. She loved it. Which is just sick.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 5, 2010)

It wasn't the fact that the puppies were being drowned that struck me as appalling, it was that the stupid girl was clearly having fun doing it in such a cruel and unnecessary fashion *AND *that some knobhead was filming it. If it has to be done then at least do it privately and with an air of solemnity.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 5, 2010)

Nevermind, I'm an asshole.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 5, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> It wasn't the fact that the puppies were being drowned that struck me as appalling, it was that the stupid girl was clearly having fun doing it in such a cruel and unnecessary fashion *AND *that some knobhead was filming it. If it has to be done then at least do it privately and with an air of solemnity.


I agree. I had kind of expected some little girl throwing puppies into a lake without fully realizing what was happening. This is just cruel.


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 5, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT. I no longer have any hope for humanity in the world.


----------



## Puregamer (Sep 5, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, mine died a few years ago.

The point is, this girls a pyscho bitch, and that her actions are known by the entire world. PETA and the government are all over her, she'll get her punishment.

Thats all, there's no point in all these comments, we all know shes a retard, saying shit like "shes a bitch, imma kill her!!!1!!" and "she should be thrown over a cliff" is pointless.

She'll get her punishment, if it were left to the public, she would have already been terribly murdered and cut up and that is something she does not deserve.


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 5, 2010)

In modern society (or at least in the larger ones like the US, UK, etc) we hold animals to have rights, especially those that are household ones. We hold onto them so closely, sometimes treating them like members of our own family. I know I do.

The hard part comes when that standard isn't upheld by other cultures. In places where dog meat is edible dogs are sometimes hung upside down in the street markets and skinned alive. This is done to showcase the 'freshness' of the product. As someone who lives in the US, I find that incredibly cruel. If they're to do that and there's no way around it, fine, but at least give them a quick death. But, thing's don't happen to such wishful thinking. To them dogs are the same as fish and cows - products to eat, not creatures to co-exist with. 

This is what people have to understand - that the world *doesn't operate on the same standards*. The strict Hindu culture consider the cow sacred and won't eat it, yet here in the Americas we're more than happy to slather up some burgers on a weekend BBQ.

I'm not siding with what she did. I never will. The fact that she was smiling and enjoying the act seeps my anger in even more, BUT, I understand that animals don't have the same meaning to others as they do to one group of people. What we consider to be loving pets others consider to be lowly, brainless animals for them to push around, and therein lies the gray area.


----------

